# Bruce my angel face



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Rest In Dog Heaven Bruce. My baby. I miss you already and as much as my heart hurts I'll take it one day at a time. Don't get into too much trash while your up there with Grandma and Grandpa.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bruce. Can see what an amazing kid he was from his pictures. Can feel how loved he was and will always be. Godspeed dear Bruce.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I`m so sorry to hear of Bruce`s passing.......

RIP handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bruce*

What a gorgeous boy his is!
I am so very sorry to hear about Bruce.
He has lots of company at the Rainbow Bridge-I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Bruce.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. He was a beautiful boy. Sending you strength.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, and for your heartache.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Bruce, what a very handsome boy he is.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bruce


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am very sorry about Bruce. My condolences to you and your family. Kimberly


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Bruce. We lost our precious golden Daisy aged 3 almost a week ago (story on new member devastated post) so know how you must be feeling


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Bruce, he was beautiful. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. I hope time will ease your pain and loss. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

He was a good looking guy! My condolences.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you for the picture, it means a lot because I miss him everyday. I appreciate your kindness during this difficult time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bruce. He was such a handsome boy. My thoughts are with you and your family as you grieve. He will live in your hearts forever!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Bruce. 
Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------

